# John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true...



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Just getting this from other boards....take it for what its worth. I guess its a poster who has a source (yeah, i know)....



> I got word that Odom took the 4 years for 36 million offer to stay with the Lakers.
> 
> Not official yet, but that's what's being funneled my way today (as of 7/16/09, 2:03 PST).


http://thelakersnation.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=21820&st=1500&p=400741&#entry400741

Then this twitter person:



> I am hearing Lamar Odom is going to accept an offer from the Lakers for 4 years at 36 mil. im frantically searching to confirm right now


http://twitter.com/NBA_Rumors_News


We shall see...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

This was posted in the "Lakers pull offer" thread but it's worth it's own thread I would guess.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

this is actually posted at the end of the other thread. You dont get credit for this tasty bit of info DaRizzle

EDIT: Cris beat me to it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

Well screw you guys...i still kick *** :banana:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

9 mil a year seems fair to me. Hopefully for the Lakers this is true.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

All Odom has to do is to construct the player option at the 2nd year of the contract.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

I read that Odom was going to sign with Miami by the end of the week...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

Some guy on LG posted an e-mail exchange he had.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MyKRo
> I sent an email to Matt "Money" Smith asking him if he heard anything!
> 
> ...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

For what it's worth, I believe Miami is offering him a 4 yr/36 mil. contract.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



B-Easy said:


> For what it's worth, I believe Miami is offering him a 4 yr/36 mil. contract.


Not possible


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



B-Easy said:


> For what it's worth, I believe Miami is offering him a 4 yr/36 mil. contract.


you don't have 9 million a year to offer. They can only offer the full MLE.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



B-Easy said:


> For what it's worth, I believe Miami is offering him a 4 yr/36 mil. contract.


We can't B-Easy..the MLE is all we got..5yrs/34 mil.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

Turns out to be a 5/34 deal



> The Heat are reportedly offering free agent Lamar Odom a five-year, $34 million contract, which adds a year to the Lakers' longest offer but falls far short financially


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/playerpages/player_main.aspx?sport=NBA&hl=116885&id=608


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

hmmmm...more years and less money with the Heat

Or more money for less year with the Champs....hmmm


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

:whiteflag::whiteflag::whiteflag:

you win miami 5 year 34 million is way better than 4/36


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

Thanks!

:cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

Actually Danny, the Heat's offer is better considering Florida has no state income taxesd and California has one of the WORST tax codes in the nation. He'll make more in the long run with the Heat than with the Lakers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



HB said:


> Actually Danny, the Heat's offer is better considering Florida has no state income taxesd and California has one of the WORST tax codes in the nation. He'll make more in the long run with the Heat than with the Lakers.


For 43 games a year... (41 at home and 2 in orlando)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

They get paid according to each state they play in...WHAAATTTT!!!!

Still with that said, only Texas, Nevada and Florida have no state income taxes, so he's still getting the better deal, cause his *** will get taxed everywhere else.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

**** florida and its stupid tax, we have IOUs baby


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



Cris said:


> For 43 games a year... (41 at home and 2 in orlando)


Don't forget that Lamar would play 2 of those games in florida anyway, and play twice as many games in TX. 

As mentioned in the other thread, all this "he'd make more in the long run" talk is dependant on Lamar either retiring or getting a minimum deal after this contract. Neither of which are likely.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



HB said:


> They get paid according to each state they play in...WHAAATTTT!!!!
> 
> Still with that said, only Texas, Nevada and Florida have no state income taxes, so he's still getting the better deal, cause his *** will get taxed everywhere else.


This would probably be a big deal if you're a greedy ******* or you're making just enough to get taxed. But Lamar doesnt seem to be either of those things and I doubt he really cares. All he seems to care about is a place where he can get Candy and a place by the beach.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



Silk D said:


> Don't forget that Lamar would play 2 of those games in florida anyway, and play twice as many games in TX.
> 
> *As mentioned in the other thread, all this "he'd make more in the long run" talk is dependant on Lamar either retiring or getting a minimum deal after this contract. Neither of which are likely*.


I think it's the financial security that is what's attractive. If he blows his knee out at the age of 32-33 you really think he's gonna get another good contract? With the Heat's offer 6 mil is guaranteed, if he wants it for that 5th year.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



Cris said:


> This would probably be a big deal if you're a greedy ******* or you're making just enough to get taxed. *But Lamar doesnt seem to be either of those things and I doubt he really cares*. All he seems to care about is a place where he can get Candy and a place by the beach.


C'mon now. Why didn't he just jump on the 3 yr. deal then if he doesn't care or the 4 yr. for that matter. He's obviously politickin' for a reason. if he didn't care he'd be locked up already.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



Rather Unique said:


> I think it's the financial security that is what's attractive. If he blows his knee out at the age of 32-33 you really think he's gonna get another good contract? With the Heat's offer 6 mil is guaranteed, if he wants it for that 5th year.


Like I said, those scenario's aren't LIKELY. Lamar will make MUCH more money in years 1, 2, and 3. I haven't done the math, but he'd probably still be making more money in year 4, even with the taxes. Then it's anyone's guess with year 5. If we're gonna take taxes into account, we also need to consider the money that Lamar makes outside of basketball, and how much easier it'd be to continue that in LA. then you have playoff/finals bonuses, etc. My goodness, Lamar's grandchildren are set for life. He's not looking for "security", he's just trying to get the best deal possible, and rightfully so.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

ElCap is a tax guru (trust me)....ElCap....figure out the net worth of these two contracts!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

Okay, I got tired of this, so I did the math myself. The grand total of state income taxes strictly from California (assuming tax rates would be comparable for away games) reaches less than $1.9 million over the 4 years. That is a lot, but it still leaves Lamar with the exact same money in one less year. 

This argument is dead. Miami, we know you want him back, and it could very well happen. but don't try to make it sound like it's a better deal for him. Let's just pretend for a second that the money is exactly equal, which situation do you think is better?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

I'm not saying this is a no-brainer, Odom to Miami!!! wooooo 

All i'm pointing out is he seems to be concerned about the longevity of the deal (if not,y'all would've locked him up already as i've said), and that the deal is comparable in total figures. Seeing how he had a good stay here, it is a possibility. That's all.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

you know why the lakers are playing hard ball with lamar? cause we got this special kid named Sun Yue who's going to be the next LO mg:mg:mg:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

The difference in State income tax might have an impact if we were comparing contracts of similar value. But no state tax lowers the comparitive value from $9 mil to $6 mil.

Especially if you have a good accountant and can shelter some of that income.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

what? are you saying state income tax is 33%?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

This whole crap about the state income tax is waaaay overstated. Miami may be offering a similar deal in terms of total money (with taxes taken into account), but the Lakers are offering less years. That means that the Lakers are offering him much more (about $1.5-2m) per year. Does Odom really think he won't be able to get a contract in 4 years' time? As long as he is able to sign any FA contract of any kind when he's 33, he'll be making more money over the next 5 years by signing with the Lakers this summer than by signing with Miami.

If the Lakers really offered $36m over 4yrs and he truly wants to remain a Laker, he really is an idiot for considering the MLE offer from the Heat.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



> The Miami Heat and Lamar Odom have discussed a deal that would approach the $9 million salary the free-agent forward nearly agreed to last week with the Los Angeles Lakers before talks broke down, the South Florida Sun-Sentinel has reported.
> 
> The Heat, who traded Odom to the Lakers five years ago in the trade that brought Shaquille O'Neal to South Florida, have made Odom a firm offer to return, according to The Associated Press.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

well there you go. bye bye odom.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

That article makes no mention of how they are going to go over the cap to sign a player they dont have rights to.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

If those detail are true then there is really no reason for odom to not sign with the heat. Him and DWade got along well (Probably better than he did with Kobe) and Odom will most likely be starting...I think.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

BS. i don't believe it. how can miami really expect to inflate its offer to odom by 33%? all they have is the MLE. the no state taxes thing, is a de facto 5% because if LO signed with miami, he would still pay taxes for road games.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

Or this could be odom playing the game right bck at the lakers so that they could increase the contract years.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



elcap15 said:


> That article makes no mention of how they are going to go over the cap to sign a player they dont have rights to.


The deal is front loaded... 



> The offer is believed to be a five-year package worth around $35 million, the AP reported.


It's the MLE essentially.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*

will it hurt the lakers to make he deal 5/45mill?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer Front Loaded Deal*

if 4/36 is the max dr. buss is willing to offer, then yes it would.

that's $18 million dollars to offer him that extra year.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil?*



The One said:


> will it hurt the lakers to make he deal 5/45mill?


I personally dont understand why we wouldnt sign Odom to a 5 yr deal. And to me $9M per seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer Front Loaded Deal*

I am going crazy. Why is he thinking of taking 5 yr for $35M when we are offering 4 yr $36M. This doesnt make any ****ing sense. HE wants less money total just a longer contract. **** Why dont we offer him 5 yr at $36M and see if he takes it?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer Front Loaded Deal*



elcap15 said:


> I am going crazy. Why is he thinking of taking 5 yr for $35M when we are offering 4 yr $36M. This doesnt make any ****ing sense. HE wants less money total just a longer contract. **** Why dont we offer him 5 yr at $36M and see if he takes it?


or 6yr/36M

Lamar is dumb as all hell


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

Ok one thing odom should not do is try to *&^* with Jerry Buss. This guy traded Shaq, told Fisher sorry, Turiaf, Ariza, van exel, eddie jones, he with step on you if you try to play hardball with him. He knows no matter what, he will find a replacement for anyone and win again. So odom, you are not a poker player, leave that to pros and tell your agant to F off. sign a damn sheet and say tank you Mr Buss and get out of the way.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer Front Loaded Deal*



MojoPin said:


> or 6yr/36M
> 
> Lamar is dumb as all hell


i'm not sure why this is so dumb. the contract guarantees money for 5 or 6 years. Our is only 4. Miami has Wade and Jermaine and if odom is starting in Miami, then there is no reasson at all to not accept the heat deal.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

who cares if it guarantees money for 5 years? in the end he'd make more or equivalent money in 4 years compared to 5, that's why people are saying he's dumb.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer Front Loaded Deal*



The One said:


> i'm not sure why this is so dumb. the contract guarantees money for 5 or 6 years. Our is only 4. Miami has Wade and Jermaine and if odom is starting in Miami, then there is no reasson at all to not accept the heat deal.


What do the years matter? In the worse case scenario, he would make more money with the Lakers. In a better case, he would still get the $$ the Lakers give him AND have the chance to sign another contract for a few years ala Kidd.

If he wants to get paid, Lakers have the best offer. If he wants to play for a champ Lakers have the best chance. This is driving me nuts


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

I know everyone one is pissed cause Lamar Odom wants to get paid, vs taking less to play on a team that's an NBA front runner for another title. I can understand that... But why not say the same for Kobe? Kobe could have taken a small pay cut Like KG, and the difference could have went toward Lamar's contract.. 

I mean come on the initial low balling that the Lakers management approached Lamar with because it looked like Lamar had no other "options" was almost insulting to his ability. Plenty of guys far less talented than Lamar got paid more this off season. I don't blame him for being bitter, considering he was instrumental to a title last season. I mean does anyone here actually believe the Lakers would have won a title with the same team last season, minus Lamar? When Bynum went down and he covered the PF spot, when Bynum came back and he gave life to a failing young bench... His importance to this team is off the charts. 

If Lakers went to him and just offered him something more realistic and closer to the 10 million a year, none of this drama would be around right now. The guy is worth 9/10 million a year, even if the Lakers are not willing to pay it. Just my opinion though.


----------



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

Top state income tax rate in California is 10.3%, in Florida it is 0% (one of the few states with no state income taxes). With the budget mess in Cali and likely a Democratic governor being elected when Arnold's term is over, that is probably going up.

However, even with the tax, the Lakers offer is more money a year. 36 mil - 3.7 mil (state tax) = Lakers contract is 32.3 mil; 32.3 over four years is a little almost $8.1 million a year after state taxes. If the Heat are offering 5 years, 34 mil, is about $6.8 mil a year. The Lakers' contract is about 1.3 million more a year.

And if California's tax laws use marginal tax rates instead of flat tax rates per income bracket, then Lamar will be making even more than 8.1 mil a year with the Lakers' contract.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

It's like nobody reads previous posts in the thread. 

The total income tax that Lamar pays over the life of the contract (4/36), is between $1.8-1.9 million. This is using a 10.3% rate, at half of his salary (only HOME games). $36 mil - $1.9 mil = $34.1 mil. STILL more than the Heat in ONE LESS YEAR. Jesus, I'm sure if he really wanted it, the Lakers would offer a 5th year player option for a $3 mil salary just so he'd have the "security" of the 5th year. My gosh, if he's that worried about it, invest the extra money you make in the first few years, and see if that balances it out. The deals are not "similar", the Laker's is (was) much better.

Eclap, you're not crazy. The whole "5 year security" thing is ridiculous.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

yeah, there are some heat fans here making the math quite a bit fuzzy to me.


----------



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



Silk D said:


> It's like nobody reads previous posts in the thread.
> 
> The total income tax that Lamar pays over the life of the contract (4/36), is between $1.8-1.9 million. This is using a 10.3% rate, at half of his salary (only HOME games). $36 mil - $1.9 mil = $34.1 mil. STILL more than the Heat in ONE LESS YEAR. Jesus, I'm sure if he really wanted it, the Lakers would offer a 5th year player option for a $3 mil salary just so he'd have the "security" of the 5th year. My gosh, if he's that worried about it, invest the extra money you make in the first few years, and see if that balances it out. The deals are not "similar", the Laker's is (was) much better.
> 
> Eclap, you're not crazy. The whole "5 year security" thing is ridiculous.


Read this Hoopsworld article. It says the Haet Deal might be better?

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=13355







> Lakers: Is Odom Ariza or Artest?
> 
> By: Eric Pincus Last Updated: 7/17/09 5:42 PM ET | 1203 times read
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



Darth Bryant said:


> I know everyone one is pissed cause Lamar Odom wants to get paid, vs taking less to play on a team that's an NBA front runner for another title. I can understand that... But why not say the same for Kobe? Kobe could have taken a small pay cut Like KG, and the difference could have went toward Lamar's contract..
> 
> I mean come on the initial low balling that the Lakers management approached Lamar with because it looked like Lamar had no other "options" was almost insulting to his ability. Plenty of guys far less talented than Lamar got paid more this off season. I don't blame him for being bitter, considering he was instrumental to a title last season. I mean does anyone here actually believe the Lakers would have won a title with the same team last season, minus Lamar? When Bynum went down and he covered the PF spot, when Bynum came back and he gave life to a failing young bench... His importance to this team is off the charts.
> 
> If Lakers went to him and just offered him something more realistic and closer to the 10 million a year, none of this drama would be around right now. The guy is worth 9/10 million a year, even if the Lakers are not willing to pay it. Just my opinion though.


I agree with you. I understand the Lakers not wanting to overpay for talent but they had no qualms about giving Luke, Sasha, and Devean George the MLE. None of those guys was even 20% of the player that Lamar is. Andrew Bynum got a 4 year deal worth $58 million and we're balking at offering Lamar barely more than half that amount? The economy stinks and teams aren't exactly throwing around money these days but Lamar has been a "good soldier" for us. Yes, he's inconsistent and goes AWOL at times but he's still an incredibly versatile and talented player who has bailed us out plenty of times in big spots the last two years. We don't need to offer him $12 million per year but I don't think it's outrageous to give him what he wants. He's not asking for the moon. We have a chance to run off 2-3 more championships over the next 5-6 years but we're not doing it sans Lamar Odom.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



> Please don't post full articles.


this rule sucks...i see other sites post the full articles


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



nivy said:


> Read this Hoopsworld article. It says the Haet Deal might be better?
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=13355


The math I did was for the 4 year, $36 million offer the lakers allegedly (it's looking less and less likely) offered. That deal trumps anything the heat can throw at him. Now, looking at a 3 year, $27-30 million deal is a little different, and it would just depend on your prospective, but otherwise it's not even close.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

http://cbs2.com/sports/lakers.lamar.odom.2.1090930.html

Lamar calls Buss.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

It doesn't matter what other players got. All that matters is what other teams can pay for him now.

And right now the Lakers can offer more than anyone else. It doesn't make sense to bid against themselves. Of course Lamar doesn't like that but he doesn't have much of a choice.

If he gets insulted and decides to take a lower offer then it's his problem because it's not personal it's a business.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



Eternal said:


> http://cbs2.com/sports/lakers.lamar.odom.2.1090930.html
> 
> Lamar calls Buss.


I hope and pray this is true...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

That was yesterday day though.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

still think LO's gonna be back with lakers, because they still are hte highest bidder.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

Funny how most athletes wish to play in a major market while Lamar is trying to escape one. Remember, Lamar never chose L.A. he was drafted here then traded here. He chose Miami years ago. Maybe its best he move on and be happy.

I just hope Mitch can pull one more rabbit out of his hat before the season starts.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

yeah he didn't choose LA.. but miami is pretty similar to LA. laid back beach lifestyle.


----------



## futurezenmaster (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

Ok, I've heard that Lamar Odom called Jerry Buss personally. To me, I can understand Lamar trying to get the 5th year, but looking at the Lakers roster and the salaries over the next 4 years, Lamar could get an extension following the 3rd year. In 2 years Kobe and Gasol are due for a new contract, Bynum still has 2 years, Artest still has 3 and then Lamar can get a 2-3 year extension. But lets for a minute put it out there that Lamar defects and goes to Miami, who is out there that the Lakers could bring in. Now hearing that Lamar disappears and is not consistent what other players out there in free agency that are 6-9, 6-10 and could do what Lamar could do? Well Shawn Marion was out there til he was traded. Glen Davis is out there and according to reports the Celtics have not pursued him. The guy I'm thinking of that fits the "Lamar" mold is Al Harrington. Does anyone remember when he was in Golden State he started at center in the playoffs? Now I think that if you look at both Odom and Harrington, career stats are similar with Harrington being a slightly better perimeter shooter then Lamar. Barring any freak accidents to Andrew Bynum, does anyone think that a guy like Al Harrington could step in and play the role Lamar played? Harrington obviously is a skilled player and to be part of a championship team and the odds on favorite to win it all, after what, 10 years in the league, why not go after the ring now?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

Yeah, considering that we're trying to sign Kobe to a 3-year deal to keep him here for another 5 years, Artest has the option of staying 5 years, Bynum is signed for 4 years, and we'll likely try to extend Gasol for something like 3yrs/$60m next summer, I really don't get why we won't give Lamar 4 guaranteed years. 5 years? Only if the 5th is a team option, but Lamar deserves that 4th year.

Really, a fully guaranteed 4yr/$36m deal is very fair for Odom. I'd be willing to bet that he didn't like our last offer because that last year was a team option or only $3m of it was guaranteed (which would make it a 3yr/$30m deal).


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

Give Lamar Odom the money he deserves. The Lakers threw money at Bynum after a few good games, Odom has been with the Lakers for the last five seasons, he was key for the Lakers in the playoffs (and where was Bynum?), and he is the most consistent player off the bench.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

so much hinges on lamar's return. though i see the business side of this ongoing negotiation, the repercussion of losing lamar will hurt the lakers title hopes next year. i dont think we'll survive the west. we're probably not going past denver if we meet them. even if we do, the bigger dogs like san antonio, boston or orlando is just going to devour us.




sasha
powell
mbenga
shannon brown
ammo


will be our bench. yikes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah, considering that we're trying to sign Kobe to a 3-year deal to keep him here for another 5 years, Artest has the option of staying 5 years, Bynum is signed for 4 years, and we'll likely try to extend Gasol for something like 3yrs/$60m next summer, I really don't get why we won't give Lamar 4 guaranteed years. 5 years? Only if the 5th is a team option, but Lamar deserves that 4th year.
> 
> Really, a fully guaranteed 4yr/$36m deal is very fair for Odom. I'd be willing to bet that he didn't like our last offer because that last year was a team option or only $3m of it was guaranteed (which would make it a 3yr/$30m deal).


I agree with this. 

BUT the only caveat I see is if Bynum becomes a star or a boderline star LO's influence is now reduced moving forward and in a couple years he's just not that impactful at all in an extremely reduced role but makes big money. Artest is surely to snatch LO's 3rd option role or share it with Bynum and where does that leave LO in the Lakers eyes besides being a luxury item making 9 mill for the last 2-3 years of the deal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



jazzy1 said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> BUT the only caveat I see is if Bynum becomes a star or a boderline star LO's influence is now reduced moving forward and in a couple years he's just not that impactful at all in an extremely reduced role but makes big money. Artest is surely to snatch LO's 3rd option role or share it with Bynum and where does that leave LO in the Lakers eyes besides being a luxury item making 9 mill for the last 2-3 years of the deal.


I agree re: Bynum. However, at the very least, Lamar will still have a lot of trade value so we could always deal him for a couple helpful pieces if it becomes apparent that his input is not worth $9m to the team. On a 4yr deal, he should never be "past his prime" and there will likely always be many teams out there willing to deal for his services.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

Not to toot my own horn, but I was right in regards to the contract the Lakers offered Odom.

He was offered a deal where only $3m of the 4th year was guaranteed. If we guarantee the 4th year, Odom seems ready to accept.



> Buss still upset, decision by Odom expected this week
> By Broderick Turner
> 9:05 PM PDT, July 18, 2009
> 
> ...


LINK

Seriously, let's just give him the extra year and guarantee the extra $6m. This is just stupid.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

it's not $6 million. it's $12 million for a 33 year old lamar odom.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I was right in regards to the contract the Lakers offered Odom.
> 
> He was offered a deal where only $3m of the 4th year was guaranteed. If we guarantee the 4th year, Odom seems ready to accept.
> 
> ...


Honestly i agree!! give him the ****ing year and end this debacle.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



afobisme said:


> it's not $6 million. it's $12 million for a 33 year old lamar odom.


Not his fault that the Lakers overspent on losers like Sasha and Luke. You can't punish him for that, so no, it's $6m. Plus, how do you know the Lakers will be that far into the luxury tax in 4 years? Hopefully, we won't because we won't be signing any more Georges, Divacs, Waltons, Sashas and VladRads to $5m per year deals.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

yeah just give him the 4th year. if he becomes a non-factor, at least he'll become a valuable expiring contract


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



> Ron Artest says that he has reached out to Lamar Odom in hopes that the forward can still work out a deal with the Lakers.
> 
> "I hope that helps," said Artest. "I already reached out to him and will (again)."
> 
> ...


...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Not his fault that the Lakers overspent on losers like Sasha and Luke. You can't punish him for that, so no, it's $6m. Plus, how do you know the Lakers will be that far into the luxury tax in 4 years? Hopefully, we won't because we won't be signing any more Georges, Divacs, Waltons, Sashas and VladRads to $5m per year deals.


nope, because if you look at it from the lakers' side, it's about hat it costs to keep LO. you're saying it should be irrelevant, but if anything, it's pretty damn relevant. age thing is an issue too. though i think LO will still be good at 33.

and come on, the lakers are way too stacked to not be beyond the salary cap. it's that simple.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

No, because you're talking about 4 years down the road. There is no telling whether the Lakers will be past the luxury tax mark then.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> No, because you're talking about 4 years down the road. There is no telling whether the Lakers will be past the luxury tax mark then.


of course there's no telling, but if this current team is kept intact, you know the lakers will be over the cap. how in the world would there be enough room for ron artest, kobe, pau gasol, lamar odom, and andrew bynum? 

let's assume that the big 4 are kept intact at their current salaries.. that's $58 million between 4 guys. i'll be generous and shave off $8 million. so $50 million without LO, and $59 million with him. so in today's terms, they'd need to fill 8 or 9 roster spots with $10 million. that aint happening. and this is me being conservative here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

Well if we do lose Lamar, it'll be a full year before we get a chance to add a decent replacement.

Some 2010 FAs:
Marcus Camby
Udonis Haslem
Al Harrington
Brendan Haywood
Jermaine O'Neal
Brad Miller
Amir Johnson
Tyrus Thomas
Josh Boone

We'll have some $$$ to spend with Fisher, Farmar, Morrison, Powell and Mbenga coming off the books. The question would be whether to spend the MLE on a PF or PG.

This season, the only FA big men out there likely to take the veteran's minimum are Joe Smith, Stromile Swift, Leon Powe (out until December or January), Ike Diogu, Brian Skinner and Pops Mensah-Bonsu. Mensah-Bonsu would probably be our best bet there, but that list kinda sucks.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

i don't see why the lakers wouldn't keep powell and mbenga. you shouldn't include those guys, because they are just there on fillers (and getting minimum contracts it seems). fisher will probably be re-signed (i'm hoping no more than 2 years), though i could see him taking a paycut. maybe $4 million per season or so.

after 2009-2010, the lakers will probably still have $80 million on the books.. so there's no money to spend besides the MLE.

so in reality you're only getting rid of ammo's contract. if ammo plays well, or at least decent, i could see him being packaged with sasha for an expiring though.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Well if we do lose Lamar, it'll be a full year before we get a chance to add a decent replacement.
> 
> Some 2010 FAs:
> Marcus Camby
> ...


The Wizards likely match any contract up to the MLE.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



f22egl said:


> The Wizards likely match any contract up to the MLE.


I believe he is unrestricted next year.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



> Lamar Odom’s fake holdout was all fun & games until Odom’s incompetent agent, Jeff Schwartz, decided to overplay his cards. With his several lame attempts to squeeze a few more shekels out of O.D.B. (Ol’ Doc Buss), Schwartz has succeeded in alienating Odom from the Owner and the fans.
> 
> But not apparently Odom’s teammates.
> 
> ...


http://www.sportsbybrooks.com/luke-walton-trust-me-odom-will-be-a-laker-25173


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

jinx it and die Walton!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

LO has created quite a tizzy in Lakerland. I think he's enjoying this actually. I can;t imagine if he was a star wat would be happening now. This whole thing plays about like he plays unsure about what he wants to do at times so he hesitates. 

I wish he makes up his mind and ends the speculation.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

portland is now pursuing andre miller... man, they really don't want LO for some reason.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

Why Portland didnt go after Ariza and Sessions is beyond me


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



> RT @LD2k: RT @pricelessT: Roger Lodge says his sources say Lamar met with Dr. Buss in a room and will stay with the Lakers for 4 years/$40M





> RT @johnnybarry: @TheLakersNation 710 ESPN reports that Miami don't think they are getting Odom.


http://twitter.com/TheLakersNation


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*

I'll believe when I see it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

If true, this makes me a saaaaaaaaad panda


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



MB30 said:


> If true, this makes me a saaaaaaaaad panda


dont be sad, miami never had a chance to begin with.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



DANNY said:


> dont be sad, miami never had a chance to begin with.


Jinx it and die


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

ya, most of those reports about him going to Miami were leaked by his own camp as a negotiating ploy with the Lakers. I do believe that Miami's second on his list, but a very, very distant second.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

Damn, LO is the man. How did he get Buss to budge?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

I really hope that Danny just jinxed it.

In all seriousness, if Bynum plays like he's sposed to - where are LO's minutes gonna come from?

I understand LA would and should be favourites to land him, but I honestly feel we have a chance. Riles has always wanted Odom on his team, we were gonna make a draft day deal to get him when he first came in the L!

Still - we are an outside shot, but dont discount us. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



MB30 said:


> I really hope that Danny just jinxed it.
> 
> In all seriousness, if Bynum plays like he's sposed to - where are LO's minutes gonna come from?
> 
> ...


He was fine with the first half of this season, he'll be fine next season too.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

the problem with lamar is that he's a slow learner. it took him like 2 years to finally figure out how to cut without the basketball.

my theory is that he'll slowly learn the tricks and trades of being a triangle PG. the dreaded "versatility" and "potential" that was haunting odom for the majority of his career will eventually become fruitilicious.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



elcap15 said:


> Why Portland didnt go after Ariza and Sessions is beyond me


because they were busy chasing after hedo, which was the same time trevor was being pursued by houston. 

is the 4th year a team option though? that's the real question.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

oooo...my post was headline change worthy :banana:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

Bryant 'Optimistic' Odom Will Re-sign With Lakers
Jul 22, 6:33 AM (ET) By ALEX KENNEDY

SINGAPORE (AP) -Los Angeles Lakers star Kobe Bryant is optimistic the NBA champions will re-sign key free agent Lamar Odom.

"I'm optimistic that he'll be back," Bryant said Wednesday at a news conference in Singapore as part of a six-country Asian tour. "He makes us a much, much stronger team."

Negotiations broke down last week and the Lakers retracted a contract offer to Odom. The Miami Heat are also wooing the 6-foot-10 forward.

Odom played a key role off the bench in the Lakers' championship run, averaging 12.3 points and 9.1 rebounds during the playoffs.

Bryant said forward Ron Artest, who signed as a free agent with the Lakers earlier this month, will help bolster the team's chances to repeat as champions.


"I think Ron's going to be a great addition to us," Bryant said. "It's about how well we play together. No matter how much talent you have, it's about how you put those pieces of the puzzle together."

Bryant downplayed speculation that Lakers coach Phil Jackson may take some games off next season because of health problems.

"Who said he's coaching less?" Bryant said. "Phil likes messing with you guys. He'll be there all the time, unless he has a doctor's appointment to get to."

Bryant also said he was more likely to agree to play for Team USA at the World Championships in 2010 and the 2012 London Olympics now that Duke coach Mike Krzyzewski has committed to lead the team.

Bryant and Krzyzewski won the gold medal at the Beijing Olympics last year.

http://sports.iwon.com/news/07222009/v7657.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

^psssh...just giving the generic answers


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lamar rumored to accept 4yr/36mil; Heat Offer "Similar Deal" after tax?*



afobisme said:


> because they were busy chasing after hedo, which was the same time trevor was being pursued by houston.


exactly. They were pursuing a 30 yr old for $10M a yr when they should have gone after Trevor and Sessions for the same price that would have been better for their team.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

Vlad Rad is Kevin Pritchard, Smush are the available free agents


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

Kevin Pritchard has been an absolute master in Portland the last few years, but he may wanna keep these last 6 months off his resume.

-Not dealing Raef Lefrentz (sp?)
-Trading up in the draft to draft some dude from Europe he probably coulda got with his original pick. Then not drafting Blair when he fell to the second round (Jeff Pendagraph? really?)
-Dropping the ball in free agency (so far), and possibily pissing off a key contributor in the process (Rudy Fernandez)
-Not even trying to trade for Kirk Hinrich because of an unwillingness to part with Jerryd Bayless (he's a great young talent, but com'on)
-STILL hasn't signed Roy to and extension, Roy's not happy to say the least. I mean seriously, one of the few players that hands down deserves the max.

Guess it's about time he had a bad off-season, considered he's been taking everyone's chips for the past 4 years.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

In all fairness, Darius Miles probably screwed up his plans more than anything.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



Silk D said:


> Kevin Pritchard has been an absolute master in Portland the last few years, but he may wanna keep these last 6 months off his resume.
> 
> -Not dealing Raef Lefrentz (sp?)
> -Trading up in the draft to draft some dude from Europe he probably coulda got with his original pick. Then not drafting Blair when he fell to the second round (Jeff Pendagraph? really?)
> ...


Taking Pendergraph over over Blair was the most retarded move ever. I would have liked to look him in the eye and ask him about that at the time. Really? You actually think that Jeff Pendergraph will be a better NBA player than DeJuan Blair? You're an idiot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



MB30 said:


> I really hope that Danny just jinxed it.
> 
> In all seriousness, if Bynum plays like he's sposed to - where are LO's minutes gonna come from?


The simple fact is, if you're a good enough player in the NBA, the minutes will come. We'd play him at SF when Artest is out or at the point. Minutes won't be an issue with Odom; he's a very good basketball player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

BlackSportsOnline got the scoop? Really?

Odom agrees to re-sign with Lakers for 4yrs/$40m

If I had to guess, I'd say they are just regurgitating information.

And no, before anyone says it, I'm not just saying that because they're black. I'm saying it because they're BlackSportsOnline and that's not exactly ESPN.com.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

I think that contract is totally reasonable


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> BlackSportsOnline got the scoop? Really?
> 
> And no, before anyone says it, I'm not just saying that because they're black. I'm saying it because they're BlackSportsOnline and that's not exactly ESPN.com.


Racist. :razz: :grinning:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> BlackSportsOnline got the scoop? Really?
> 
> Odom agrees to re-sign with Lakers for 4yrs/$40m
> 
> ...


racist cracker *** cracker


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*

LOL, Damian Necronamous = The *******. 

:lol:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



elcap15 said:


> I think that contract is totally reasonable


I wouldn't go THAT far...maybe just based on what his peers are getting.

But seriously, who cares? (I mean fans) Buss aint going broke anytime soon. If this is indeed true, Kudos to Lamar for squeezing out every bit of his worth, and then some.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored deal isn't true...*



> Ireland is reporting that anybody who says Lamar & the #Lakers have reached a deal is wrong! Now only 50/50 that LO will return.





> Solid sources have suggested to Ireland that LO's agent suggested he accept the 3yr-$30M deal w/#Lakers. It was Odom who turned it down #NBA


crap


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*

god dammit Lamar why are you acting like such a *****?!? What the hell do you want or do you just truly dont want to be here anymore???? Its us or POR IMO and POR seems to not want you dude...get the **** off your high horse!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*

All this news and hoopla about LO starting to really piss me off.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*

I JUST posted the 4/40 thing over on the Heat forum, finally having the feeling of us moving on and going after Boozer...seems like the guessing games will continue :lol:

Hey, at least Heat and Laker fans are getting along on BBF now...remember after the Shaq trade how bad it was?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*

Screw you Heat fan :devil:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*

Ireland update from today:



> I had several conversations today with people close to the Lakers, and asked each about the status of Lamar Odom. Here's what I learned:
> 
> --The best offer the Lakers had previously offered was Odom was for four years, $36 million. But the fourth year was a team option, that the Lakers had to either exercise, or buy Lamar out for $3 million. That means Odom turned down a guaranteed three year, $30 million contract.
> 
> ...


http://stevemasonsmog.typepad.com/john_irelands_plog_710_es/2009/07/the-latest-on-lamar-odom.html


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*

from a financial standpoint, it makes too much sense for LO to stay put in LA. 

The problem is everyone is feeling butt hurt about every detail.

it's funny because players always say it's strictly business when it comes to contract negotiation. when this business talk doesnt favor the player, the talk tends to drift somewhere else. 

i hope dr.buss keeps his hard stance with LO even if it cost us a valuable contributor to our championship team. this makes me sick.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*

yeah the 4/40 deal was just too good to be true imo. why would buss, after not even offering LO 4/36 guaranteed, decide to give odom even MORE money?

on a side note, i really like john ireland a lot. i like his perspective, writing, honesty.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*

God dammit Lamar!!! Wtf are you doing??!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*



B-Easy said:


> Hey, at least Heat and Laker fans are getting along on BBF now...remember after the Shaq trade how bad it was?


Bunch of them don't even exist or are on the bandwagon of Spurs, Celtics, Magic and Cavs.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



elcap15 said:


> I think that contract is totally reasonable


Then you should write out the check and send it to him...of course you will have to send another 40 million to the league office for the luxury tax ! I guess 80 million for a bench player is not so bad in your world huh ??? What is this ? Monopoly money ?

The Lakers offered more than anyone else can offer. He can stay or go. The Lakers will play hard and try to win whomever is on the team come November.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers and Odom Rumored to agree on 4 year/40 Million Dollar Deal?*



LA68 said:


> Then you should write out the check and send it to him...of course you will have to send another 40 million to the league office for the luxury tax ! I guess 80 million for a bench player is not so bad in your world huh ??? What is this ? Monopoly money ?


Who are you, the Buss family accountant? Give it a break.

Is $80M really that much more than $72M over 4 years. Not if you're winning championships.

With some of the other contracts out there, $10M/yr sounds fine.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: John Ireland says rumored agreed upon 4 Year/40 Million dollar deal isn't true..*

We will continue this discussion in this thread...


----------

